# Looking for Vegan Riding Shoes



## RichBeBe (Aug 21, 2005)

I am just getting back into riding after an eight year hiatus. I am riding my old bike until I decide I am back into it and then I might buy a new ride. But I want to install clipless pedals on my bike. I have a set of old Onza’s with the rubber releases bushings, but I’ll probably buy something newer and safer. But I have no shoes anymore and that is my dilemma. 
I am a vegan and do not eat, wear or use any animal products. The only shoes I could find that had no leather in them were some big bucks Sidi’s. I am not up to paying that right now for shoes, does anyone have any recommendations for riding shoes that are not made of from animal ingredients (e.g. leather, suede, nubuck, etc.)?
Thanks a million!


----------



## datako (Aug 27, 2004)

I am not aware of any carnivorous cycle shoes


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Most of the newer shoes I've seen do not have any leather and I think Nubuck is synthetic.


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

Specialized Comp shoes are all synthetic.


----------



## Hokie (Mar 9, 2004)

GrantB said:


> Specialized Comp shoes are all synthetic.


Including the glue?


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Hokie said:


> Including the glue?


The glue is made from horses.


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

wow I'm suprised all the veggie haters haven't started attacking you yet, its kind of funny they think all vegetarians push their beliefs on everyone else so they tend to attack first. well anyway this non preachy vegetarian uses a pair of diadora jalepenos. they are pretty old so i don 't know if they still make them or if the materials are still the same. cycling shoes tend to be very veggie friendly, look around, you should find many options. hey synthetic leather just tends to work better than the real stuff.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

dumpy said:


> wow I'm suprised all the veggie haters haven't started attacking you yet, its kind of funny they think all vegetarians push their beliefs on everyone else so they tend to attack first. well anyway this non preachy vegetarian uses a pair of diadora jalepenos. they are pretty old so i don 't know if they still make them or if the materials are still the same. cycling shoes tend to be very veggie friendly, look around, you should find many options. hey synthetic leather just tends to work better than the real stuff.


OP asked for advice based on his stated needs. No reason to attack that (tempting to poke fun, though  ).

Thanks for not being preachy, but in my experience the attack mentality works the opposite way from what you wrote - vegetarians/vegans who cram their diet in my face when I never said a word about it one way or the other (really - stop yapping at me about my belt/shoes/jacket/steak dinner, OK?!?), friends who accept a dinner invitation then henpeck me about the food *I* may _or may not_ choose to serve in *MY* home (like I'd really grill up a rack of ribs for a vegetarian guest  ), friends I can't go out with anymore because their self-imposed "restrictions" make it impossible to find a restaurant. That kind of stuff. It's almost (almost) as bad as being around Bible thumpers.

Anyway, so as not to hijack the thread, there are lots of perfectly decent all-synthetic shoes out there (including the glue, I bet!), and Diadora makes some nice ones. I wore my Gekos for three seasons before "upgrading", and they're still in fine shape.


----------



## Mtc (Jun 9, 2004)

I think most of the Specialized shoes are OK. 
Any time something is wrong with a veggie at my shop I love to tell them bacon will cure it.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

I ride Diadoras, and i'm pretty sure they're veggie-friendly.
I don't go into enough research to see about the glue, but they aren't real leather. Very comfortable, too!


----------



## Hokie (Mar 9, 2004)

Mtc said:


> I think most of the Specialized shoes are OK.
> Any time something is wrong with a veggie at my shop I love to tell them bacon will cure it.


 

I am going to use that one on my veggie friends!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Being vegan means paying more for specialty needs, and well...suck it up bucko and buy the Sidi's.


----------



## hooperjetcar (Aug 3, 2005)

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but aren't most synthetics petroleum based products? And doesn't the collection, refining, and transportation of petroleum cause far more "animal suffering" than just using the hide from the cow that I chose to have for dinner?


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

Hokie said:


> Including the glue?


Damn, I didn't think about the glue. I have no idea, then.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Who cares?*



hooperjetcar said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but aren't most synthetics petroleum based products? And doesn't the collection, refining, and transportation of petroleum cause far more "animal suffering" than just using the hide from the cow that I chose to have for dinner?


It's a lifestyle choice that the OP has made. Unless I've suddenly lost the ability to read for comprehension, I don't think the OP made any statements about why they choose not to have anything to do with animal products.

To each their own and all that. I don't judge people for their lifestyle choices and I don't expect to be judged for mine.

Ken


----------



## Hokie (Mar 9, 2004)

GrantB said:


> Damn, I didn't think about the glue. I have no idea, then.


I don't know if the glue is or isn't organic in nature. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## sweetdaddy (Jul 30, 2004)

My 4yr old Shimano shm220 mtn shoes have synthetic leather uppers and carbon fiber/fiberglass soles. Some of their newer offerings undoubtedly are full synth as well and usually cheaper than Sidi stuff.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

hooperjetcar said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but aren't most synthetics petroleum based products? And doesn't the collection, refining, and transportation of petroleum cause far more "animal suffering" than just using the hide from the cow that I chose to have for dinner?


Leather production uses plenty of petroleum in raising and processing cattle, plus it kills cows.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Sounds more veggie than vegan in the first post.
(The last vegan I delt with was the militant proselatising fundamentalist sort: 'YOU shall not use animal products of any sort or YOU will go to HELL and I will send YOU there!')

As long as he's not interfering with my consumption of tasty or long wearing animal chunks then why should I give him crap.

I do tend to agree with the poster who said the price is going to go up in order to comply with the special need.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> Leather production uses plenty of petroleum in raising and processing cattle, plus it kills cows.


Point the first, modern production maybe, 11th century production was just labor and piss. (Hence the reason William the Bastard was not insulted by being called a bastard but was ready to beat the snot out of anyone who claimed to smell a tannery)

Point the second, NOT if I've already killed them for dinner. Which was the point of the poster who indicated he was intending to have beef for his meal.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

archer said:


> Point the first, modern production maybe, 11th century production was just labor and piss. (Hence the reason William the Bastard was not insulted by being called a bastard but was ready to beat the snot out of anyone who claimed to smell a tannery)


Counter Point the first: Hey, is this the 11th century? No, it's the *2*1st century now isn't it? But your little William the Bastard quote does make you appear learned, doesn't it?



> Point the second, NOT if I've already killed them for dinner. Which was the point of the poster who indicated he was intending to have beef for his meal.


Counter Point the second: If you are vegan like the original poster, you haven't killed them for dinner, making the subsequent poster's point about dinner irrelevant.


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

nah i don't think that it will cost much more, my diadoras were like 70 bucks. dirt cheap compared with many cycle shoes. I don't think that the sidis are made (or any synthetic shoe for that matter) with any special needs in mind. its just a different material with different traits.


----------



## hooperjetcar (Aug 3, 2005)

You know, I always love being refered to as the generic "poster"

Anyway, my issue comes out of a longstanding issue I have along with my wife, who is a leather wearing vegetarian. She gets a lot of grief in some of the health food shops that carry the veggie products she is looking for because "her" leather kills cows. My point is that the vast majority of leather is a by-product of the meat industry (which I do eat), while all the pleather they so merrily show off as a "sustainable" alternative to the killing of animals is, in my opinion, a much greater detriment to the health of animals as species.

Getting off soapbox now.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

archer said:


> Sounds more veggie than vegan in the first post.
> (The last vegan I delt with was the militant proselatising fundamentalist sort: 'YOU shall not use animal products of any sort or YOU will go to HELL and I will send YOU there!')
> 
> As long as he's not interfering with my consumption of tasty or long wearing animal chunks then why should I give him crap.
> ...


I like to point out to those vegans that the gas in their car came from decomposed animals.


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

*What a twit.*




dumpy said:


> wow I'm suprised all the veggie haters haven't started attacking you yet, its kind of funny they think all vegetarians push their beliefs on everyone else so they tend to attack first. well anyway this non preachy vegetarian uses a pair of diadora jalepenos. they are pretty old so i don 't know if they still make them or if the materials are still the same. cycling shoes tend to be very veggie friendly, look around, you should find many options. hey synthetic leather just tends to work better than the real stuff.


You post that cheap shot and STILL accuse non-vegies of being the hateful ones.

You are not only preachy, but insulting and arrogant. stfu, for your own good.

Ron


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I like to point out to those vegans that the gas in their car came from decomposed animals.


There is a difference. Those animals died from natural causes, or from things out of our control. When I eat, I don't like the idea of knowing that someone had to kill an animal so I could eat.

But, I'm not one of those "preachy" types. You eat what you want, and I'll eat what I want. Do I wish nobody ate meat? Of course. But, that's not going to happen, and so be it.

But, back to shoes...

Most all companies use synthetic materials for construction in at least some of their models. It's relatively easy to find non-animal shoes. Now, finding a pair of non-animal ice skates and hockey gloves? That's a completely different story...


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Hmm,
I didn't post a direct quote.

That would have been indicated by use of the " key.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

IAmCosmo said:


> Now, finding a pair of non-animal ice skates and hockey gloves? That's a completely different story...


True 10 years ago maybe, but now its actually hard to find real leather skates or gloves. All Easton skates except for one model are synthetic, most Bauers and CCMs are synthetic, Graf has a few leather models left. As far as gloves, 95% of them are synthetic these days and that includes the palm.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

grawbass said:


> True 10 years ago maybe, but now its actually hard to find real leather skates or gloves. All Easton skates except for one model are synthetic, most Bauers and CCMs are synthetic, Graf has a few leather models left. As far as gloves, 95% of them are synthetic these days and that includes the palm.


Hmm... strange. I called a couple of the places I buy stuff from and asked for non-leather gloves and skates, and you would have thought I had asked them for the cure for cancer.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

Probably just your typical ignorant retail employee getting paid minimum wage. I bet more than 50% of clerks at LBSs will tell you that Fox MTB gloves are made from real leather too...

-rob in Brooklyn (13 years vegan)


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

RichBeBe: Most animal glues are water soluble, which makes them a poor choice for cycling shoes. (or shoes in general) I think you'll be okay with any of the specialized shoes, I know their glues don't degrade in water because I wash mine occasionally.


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

RonSonic said:


> You post that cheap shot and STILL accuse non-vegies of being the hateful ones.
> 
> You are not only preachy, but insulting and arrogant. stfu, for your own good.
> 
> Ron


dude not at all, I was saying it was cool that this post didn't turn the board into some type of "this is what i eat vs. this is what i eat" type of board. i didn't accuse every meat eater of being some type of a$$, there are just certain people on both sides of the issues who turn everything into some type of war. on the other hand there are people who say ok you eat this, i eat that, its all good. i am of the second type and i wish all others on both sides were. however this is not a perfect world. you could eat chum and razor blades for breakfast if you want, i don't care. so hmm by saying that i am suprised that some jacka$$ hasn't chimed in with his comment makes me arrogant?? well then redefine arrogant and slap my picture next to it. i just know what i see on other boards. cute abbreviations too. sorry not taking cheap shots at anyone, if anything it was meant as a positive comment. i was glad this post was jacka$$ free, well until now.


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 10, 2004)

Check out the shoe reviews, http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/shoes/, and go to the companies web sites.


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

Drewdane said:


> OP asked for advice based on his stated needs. No reason to attack that (tempting to poke fun, though  ).
> .


very well said, but that doesn't stop people on either side of this issue
[
QUOTE=Drewdane]
Thanks for not being preachy, but in my experience the attack mentality works the opposite way from what you wrote - vegetarians/vegans who cram their diet in my face when I never said a word about it one way or the other (really - stop yapping at me about my belt/shoes/jacket/steak dinner, OK?!?[/QUOTE]

hey what can i say, some jacka$$es eat tofu, some eat steak. a jacka$$ is a jacka$$ regardless of diet. and if I were invited to your house for dinner and you weren't serving anything I could eat, well then I would bring something to share that we all could/would want to eat. just tell your annoying veggie friends to go eat the lawn if they are hungry. so yeah back to this thread being about the shoes not who eats or attacks or whatever .....


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

*Not what you said, but it isn't worth a fight.*



dumpy said:


> dude not at all, I was saying it was cool that this post didn't turn the board into some type of "this is what i eat vs. this is what i eat" type of board. i didn't accuse every meat eater of being some type of a$$, there are just certain people on both sides of the issues who turn everything into some type of war. on the other hand there are people who say ok you eat this, i eat that, its all good. i am of the second type and i wish all others on both sides were. however this is not a perfect world. you could eat chum and razor blades for breakfast if you want, i don't care. so hmm by saying that i am suprised that some jacka$$ hasn't chimed in with his comment makes me arrogant?? well then redefine arrogant and slap my picture next to it. i just know what i see on other boards. cute abbreviations too. sorry not taking cheap shots at anyone, if anything it was meant as a positive comment. i was glad this post was jacka$$ free, well until now.


What you actually said was: 
"wow I'm suprised all the veggie haters haven't started attacking you yet, its kind of funny they think all vegetarians push their beliefs on everyone else so they tend to attack first"

If you'd like to stick with this later "aren't these people so cool to not argue over this stuff" version I'll be happy to go along with that.

Ron


----------



## RichBeBe (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank you for the information, I guess I should have dug deeper beofre asking since I found a lot of choices. I bought a pair of Experts locally for $45. They are synthetic, cheap and work  If I start riding more and wear them out I will buy soimething better next time.


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

RonSonic said:


> What you actually said was:
> "wow I'm suprised all the veggie haters haven't started attacking you yet, its kind of funny they think all vegetarians push their beliefs on everyone else so they tend to attack first"
> 
> If you'd like to stick with this later "aren't these people so cool to not argue over this stuff" version I'll be happy to go along with that.
> ...


Sorry dude thats what I was trying to say, guess I forgot to mention that I meant what I said I meant in a positive way. So yeah no fight wanted or needed. I guess I am preachy its just against preachy people, if that makes any sense. So yeah regardless its all good, sorry about the misunderstanding.


----------



## scooterman (Aug 10, 2004)

i dont know if ive ever even owned a pair of cycling shoes or gloves that were made from real leather.


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

The vast majority of modern shoes are made from fully synthetic materials. By the by glue made from animals products will only bond animal derived products i.e leather. Unless you're planning to buy Carnac you should be good to go.


scooterman said:


> i dont know if ive ever even owned a pair of cycling shoes or gloves that were made from real leather.


----------

